# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2011)

Ive been eyeing up the Iiyama ProLite X2377HDS for a few weeks and i decided i would give myself a Christmas present. Hopefully it comes before Christmas day, it should as the last day for free before Christmas delivery is 15th on cclonline.

5ms response times so it should be okay for gaming.
Comes with some speakers which i guess could be handy if i hooked up the xbox 360 or Dreamcast via VGA.
Cost £147.97 with free delivery which i think is pretty good.
http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/prolite-x2377hds-1/


----------



## Ra97oR (Dec 14, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a cheap small IPS monitor too. Tell me what you think about the Liyama. 

Looking into more of the 21" range, and it seems LG just pushed out a new one at a very low price. £110-120 and said to be pre calibrated before shipping.

The best screen I have seen is on my phone, a small Sharp ASV screen on my SH-10C. So my bar is quite low and I only really wanted good colour accuracy which most screen have not got.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 14, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ive been eyeing up the Iiyama ProLite X2377HDS for a few weeks and i decided i would give myself a Christmas present. Hopefully it comes before Christmas day, it should as the last day for free before Christmas delivery is 15th on cclonline.
> 
> 5ms response times so it should be okay for gaming.
> Comes with some speakers which i guess could be handy if i hooked up the xbox 360 or Dreamcast via VGA.
> ...



I like Iiyama monitors but the response time is exaggerated

PS, +10 for hooking up a Dreamcast


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 15, 2011)

5ms is exaggerated? Sad  i dont think i will notice much if any ghosting though as ive seen 8ms (grey to grey) Dells that play fine. This is Iilyama's first ever IPS panel so i hope its good; must certainly beat other budget IPS panels in this price range! At this sort of price you have to go 16:9, 16:10 is getting phased out i think and thats why i see only higher end monitors 16:10.

I do like 16:10.

Dont know what to do with the old monitor as i have the pc hooked up to the TV already.

EDIT: Dreamcast is bad ass via VGA on my LCD tv, it looks amazing even for todays standards but i can imagine the colours on an IPS will be great!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't mean that monitor in particular but when you see response times or contrast ratios listed in technical specifications it's best to ignore them.

manufacturers come up with these numbers like 10,000,000:1 by putting the display in a room with no light and measure the brightest point on the screen. the numbers have no real world meaning.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> 5ms is exaggerated? Sad  i dont think i will notice much if any ghosting though as ive seen 8ms (grey to grey) Dells that play fine. This is Iilyama's first ever IPS panel so i hope its good; must certainly beat other budget IPS panels in this price range! At this sort of price you have to go 16:9, 16:10 is getting phased out i think and thats why i see only higher end monitors 16:10.
> 
> I do like 16:10.
> 
> ...



You can send me the old monitor for free as a present for Christmas, it's fine I'll let you


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 21, 2011)

No freebies lol.

Well the monitor is great, everything is much less washed out and sharper. Colours are vibrant and blacks are not just blobs anymore, much brighter too.
Easily beats panels in this price range wouldn't beat a much better IPS but then you'd have to pay double or treble in price.

DREAMCAST FTW!

Not many options in the menu but i got it looking good. Its set half way between a neutral and vibrant tone. There is a version of this monitor with a superior stand (same specs otherwise), you can rotate the screen on that but not on this monitor.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 21, 2011)

awesome.

crushed blacks sucks


----------

